# "clucking" sound on new brakes



## Electric Geek (Jun 23, 2004)

Got new Brembo rotors and vgx pads installed.. but when i press the brake.. it "clucks" fast.. like "cluck cluck cluck cluck cluck" and i can "feel" the cluck (vibrates) on my foot when i press the brake pedal.. (its not a CLUNKING metalic sound like something is lose.. )

the mechanic said he didnt see any problem.. but i fear for my safety.. the clucking sound shouldnt be there on new rotors and pads.. it was there this morning.. only after the install!!

i need to drive the car this weekend.. ~300 miles or so.. what do u think is the problem.. the mechanic said bring the car in monday and he will replace all the parts if the clucking sound is still there..


----------



## Electric Geek (Jun 23, 2004)

forgot to mention.. its coming from the front.. i believe.. but the rear drum brake's primary (first side) is sorta worn out but still has a few months left in it..


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Electric Geek said:


> forgot to mention.. its coming from the front.. i believe.. but the rear drum brake's primary (first side) is sorta worn out but still has a few months left in it..


How did you break in your front pads when you first got them? That is, what procedure did you use?


----------



## Electric Geek (Jun 23, 2004)

i got em done actually.. 

turns out Brembo rotors were defective.. replaced them with SBS.. scandanavian braking system rotors.. i ve never heard of that brand.. 

anyway.. w/e all fixed now.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Electric Geek said:


> i got em done actually..
> 
> turns out Brembo rotors were defective.. replaced them with SBS.. scandanavian braking system rotors.. i ve never heard of that brand..
> 
> anyway.. w/e all fixed now.


"Defective"? Just out of curiosity, what exactly was wrong with them?


----------

